# March Contest - IVGear | ErgoPep



## AnaSCI

*MARCH CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: IVGEAR & ERGOPEP​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*MARCH CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*MARCH CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM ISO-VET GEAR!!

ERGOPEP IS OFFERING A PRIZE PACKAGE OF:

USA IGF LR3 1mg * Matrixyl  10mg * Igf-1 DES 1,3  1mg * Argreline Acetate 10mg * Lipopeptide 10mg​*

*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## tri-terror

OOOH first one


----------



## dudcki27

Awesomeness one


----------



## LuKiFeR

$300.??....thts like 30 jugs of test...lol


----------



## fubaseball

*March Contest - IVGear*

Sounds good!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR

#2


----------



## Thunder46

1 im in


----------



## DaveWallerCB

im in. #1


----------



## Big-John

Im back for this one!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## AnaSCI

Everyone taking part in the contest be sure to check out the latest issue of the newsletter and leave your feedback for what you would like to see in future issues.

All the contributors work really hard putting these things together and they should be recognized for their efforts!

Thank you


----------



## Big-John

#2!


----------



## Ironbuilt

game on ...this ones mine.


----------



## Big-John

Number 3!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear*

1-




Ironbuilt said:


> game on ...this ones mine.




Hell no!


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

It's mine!


----------



## AtomAnt

With the feedback on IV's goodies, I'd love to get my hands on some!


----------



## Aquascutum828

Nom nom Iv gear *Drooling*


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear*

2-

To hell with all you guys... I'm taking this one!!!!


----------



## Aquascutum828

Like I said.
It's mine!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper

W.1.n.


----------



## Aquascutum828

Nooooo!!!


----------



## striffe

1. Thanks Iso Vet


----------



## FordFan

1 for friday


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear*

3-

Nothing like the taste of Tren in the morning


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## AnaSCI

ErgoPep has joined the March contest and is offering a great prize package to the winner!! The March Contest just got even Hotter!!


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## DaveWallerCB

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## dudcki27

If I happen to win I'll give the Ergopep prize to the post that follows mine(winning post not this one) 3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

dudcki27 said:


> If I happen to win I'll give the Ergopep prize to the post that follows mine(winning post not this one) 3



Wow Dudcki....thats very nice of u.
Ill make sure AAAALL my posts are right after yours!!!  lol

and...

Thanks Anasci...IV-gear...and ERGOPEP!!
id LOOOOOVE to test out IVs gear.....but my wallets tapped out.
Soooo.....i HAAAAVE to win this!!!


----------



## striffe

2. Thanks ErgoPep


----------



## frizzlefry

:sFun_mischieviousbi


----------



## snoopy

I never win any thing.


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## striffe

3. And finally, thank you AnaSci


----------



## snoopy

2 wish me luck.


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## striffe

4. Tgif


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

AnaSCI said:


> Everyone taking part in the contest be sure to check out the latest issue of the newsletter and leave your feedback for what you would like to see in future issues.
> 
> All the contributors work really hard putting these things together and they should be recognized for their efforts!
> 
> Thank you



I AGREE TOTALLY!!!

Its very nice of these guys to DONATE for the board.
Not to mention..doing n posting serum test n product pics.

Thanks guys


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

My fingers are crossed


----------



## snoopy

i feel it 3


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

4-

Way to go ErgoPep!


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## chrisr116

Here we go again..1


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Woot 
2


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

#5


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Thanks IV-Gear and ErgoPep for your generosity.  Fantastic! :headbang:


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gotta love flash  Friday

Norbit..! hint hint


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Number 3 today


----------



## MilburnCreek

Uno


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

4


----------



## Collinb

Nicee


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

ThRe3


----------



## snoopy

#4


----------



## AtomAnt

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Y'all know its my time to win, right?


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

#5 of the day


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

5-


----------



## The Grim Repper

4our.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Thunder46

At IVGEAR's prices $300 is alot of gear I'd love to win this one, I would probably have a tren overdose or something


----------



## jacked391

fo


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## jacked391

5 out


----------



## FordFan

3,


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

dos


----------



## Daveyjones

Do i have enough quality to post to post ?


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## snoopy

5, more tomorrow


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  I had 4 yesterday, oh well.


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Dano44

I just can't help myself.  Too good to pass up!  Dano


----------



## Aquascutum828

Is it mine yet?


----------



## frizzlefry

:sCo_hmmthink:


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

I neeeeeeed it!!!!!


----------



## sazo75

Count me in ! First entry post.


----------



## Aquascutum828

I think I will choose testo and Tren ^^


----------



## Ironbuilt

Aqua don't get your hopes I won here


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

1-

IB, go back to bed old man!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol.. Here we go.. Dr trenamaniacs on late shift ...again. Dont u gotta go to walmart?


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

2- 

Just got back wandering the isles breaking shit at random! Drank a gallon of milk and ripped open a box of hostess donuts to display my Tren strength... Kinda had my eye on this lil tweaker chic. Followed her around for about half an hour till she asked me if I was a cop. We both got paranoid and ran... Just got home and am going to drink another gallon of milk. Gotta break some more shit then try to get back to sleep!


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## snoopy

great stuff 2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2 Good Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Flex2019

Time to get in on this one.  I could use some winnings.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

I may not need it but I want it


----------



## chrisr116

Thunder46 said:


> I may not need it but I want it



well put...my sentiments exactly


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Uno


----------



## The Grim Repper

3. Out da way, mine all mine!!!!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Daveyjones

1-


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Dos


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Tres


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_machinegunnest:


----------



## Ironbuilt




----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## striffe

1. Morning guys.


----------



## MilburnCreek

tres


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-041:


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Aquascutum828

It's snowing outside..


----------



## striffe

3.relaxing on saturday


----------



## Ironbuilt

Aquascutum828 said:


> It's snowing outside..





<evolution-not-always-a-good-thing-evolution-sweden-viking-wa-demotivational-poster-1279815115.jpg>

Where u at aqua? lol


----------



## striffe

4. Im glad its not snowing here.


----------



## ProFIT

:sFun_ridinghorse:


----------



## Thunder46

the big 3


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Uuugh...

Work work work


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

3-


----------



## jacked391

Fo


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## *Bio*

17 Please, please, please!


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

4-


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Flex2019

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

cuatro


----------



## LuKiFeR

I want more gear!!!

Winning # rite here!!!

Lol


----------



## The Grim Repper

Phour!


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

Fooooour


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

cinco


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

5-

I love it when a relationship ends and you have a new girl coming over 5 hours later... Thank you steroids for the extreme confidence and drive to find new poontang...LoL


----------



## The Grim Repper

Faahhhhvvveee!
(That's how "5" sounds while injecting test 400 with an 18 gauge into a calf. LOL)


----------



## Thunder46

5 and out for saturday night


----------



## LuKiFeR

Zack Khan is a MONSTER!!!

One of my new favs....Branch being the other


----------



## *Bio*

29


----------



## omegachewy

i kinda feel like me being in an ergo contest is a bit backwards lol.


----------



## Daveyjones

4


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Daveyjones

5


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## snoopy

good nite 5


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Damn 1


----------



## tri-terror

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

4?


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## FordFan

Out, until to tomorrow


----------



## LuKiFeR

F**CKING WOMEN!!!!!

Wow...never in my life did i ever get SOOOOOOOOOOO pissed off at someone and NOT knock their f**kin teeth down their throat.

I just want to pat myself on the back and giv myself a handjob.
Backed into the corner everytime i walked away. got in my car....
BOOM...she jumped in the passenger seat...
Eventually...after screamin n yellin....i pulled away WITHOUT running her over.

Ok...sorry guys...just had to vent!
No1 else to talk to....soooo....

Thank you Anasci!!!! always here for us!!

(man i hope this post wins...get somethin positive out of this)


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## LuKiFeR

Uuuuugh


----------



## Aquascutum828

Morning guys!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Been there Lukifer. Fricken headaches.


----------



## tri-terror

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Up!


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Good morning folks!


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## FordFan

Man, a woman will fuck your head up!  If you never listen to anything I say, listen to me here.

1. Never date/marry a woman who lives at home still!
2. Make sure they have had a real job and responsibilities( rent, car payment, something).
3. If they won't cook for you once in a while, move on.
4. Stay away from the gossip/drama queens. (Your life will always be he'll)

I could go on, but those are the biggies. Depending on the situation, if she started some drama, let the bitch walk. There are good ones out there. Needle in a hay stack though.


----------



## The Grim Repper

2. Ready to eat my way through today!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

1-

Oh we doing the "rules"-

1. Never get involved with a girl who won't give head here and there.

2. Never date a psychologist

3. Never date a girl who thinks it's normal to look through your phone

4. Never date a girl who gives you the crazy look within the first week

5. Never date a buddies ex

6. Never date a girl who is only interested in you cause of "your muscles" (just bang her)

7. Never date a girl who doesn't like dogs

8. Never date a girl who thinks having 10 cats is cool

9. Never date a girl who thinks her dad is the perfect man

10. Never date the "hot girl" at the gym


----------



## Aquascutum828

Mmmh Coffee


----------



## FordFan

Enigmatic707 said:


> 1-
> 
> Oh we doing the "rules"-
> 
> 1. Never get involved with a girl who won't give head here and there.
> 
> 2. Never date a psychologist
> 
> 3. Never date a girl who thinks it's normal to look through your phone
> 
> 4. Never date a girl who gives you the crazy look within the first week
> 
> 5. Never date a buddies ex
> 
> 6. Never date a girl who is only interested in you cause of "your muscles" (just bang her)
> 
> 7. Never date a girl who doesn't like dogs
> 
> 8. Never date a girl who thinks having 10 cats is cool
> 
> 9. Never date a girl who thinks her dad is the perfect man
> 
> 10. Never date the "hot girl" at the gym




2,

hahaha 

Never date a girl who doesn't like dogs

when i was reading over, I thought dogs was drugs.  going to say wow, date a coke head.  whoa buddy, fuck your brains out, but you have inherited a shit load of problems!!!!!!


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

2-


----------



## AtomAnt

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Uno


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning


----------



## LuKiFeR

Rise and shine!!


----------



## dudcki27

On the throne and on the phone.....one


----------



## LuKiFeR

Thanx guys...
The girl is my fiance and mother of my child. weve been together for 7+ yrs.
Just bought a new house...a new car for both of us...but THANK GOD my name is on all of them.
She uses gear against me.  stole my pins n some things.
Had to get rid of what I had just so id still hav it somewhere. was great a month or two ago....and BAM....wont clean...cook...fuck(as much as i want)...or get along with me.
She just sits here and drinks while i watch tv.


----------



## Daveyjones

I said O lord Jesus it's a fire -sweet brown 
1. And good morning crew hope y'all have a great day


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## snoopy

one, morning


----------



## Thunder46

Good morning all #1


----------



## Flex2019

Good morning!


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Morning 1


----------



## Daveyjones

Dose


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## AtomAnt

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*



Enigmatic707 said:


> 1-
> 
> Oh we doing the "rules"-
> 
> 
> 10. Never date the "hot girl" at the gym



Ain't this the truth.... Man was that chick f'ed up lol


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## AtomAnt

Three


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

227 .another great contest people..!


----------



## LuKiFeR

228...last one


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Aquascutum828

Miiiiine...


----------



## The Grim Repper

IV aka 4


----------



## Thunder46

2 congrats the blade Dexter Jackson


----------



## MilburnCreek

48,9652,790.34584


----------



## jacked391

4


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## Thunder46

3 for 3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## jacked391

5


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## striffe

5. Yeah


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

Five


----------



## Daveyjones

4


----------



## Dano44

Two (2)


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

2-


----------



## Thunder46

5 and out have a good night men


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

3


----------



## MightyJohn

ONE, awesome contest


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Dave 
Always taken my unlucky numbers .thanks


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Sorry brutha. I don't think that I have any lucky numbers. I never win s#*t.


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## Daveyjones

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

5


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammit Dave 
I'll share if i do


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-030:


----------



## tri-terror

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Bump


----------



## Dano44

I wish had my wife's luck.  She can't lose.  I'm hoping that some of it has rubbed off on me?  We will see!


----------



## sazo75

2 tyvm


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Morrnin fellows!


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

1


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

2-

Seeing old ladies do an entire workout in the corner with resistance bands gives me a hard on


----------



## Aquascutum828

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## tri-terror

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Yoyoyo


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

3-


----------



## Thunder46

1 to start the day


----------



## Daveyjones

Good morning lady's and gents, had an awesome dream last night


----------



## Big-John

1 Good morning.


----------



## Daveyjones

290


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Flex2019

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Happy Monday!


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## Big-John

5 and final!


----------



## Aquascutum828

3


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning guys and gals


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Jello

16 pages already? Wow, must be some popular products.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Quattro-


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Comér me


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Dano1054

Monday morning and still hopeful!


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

Hola


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

I think im goin crazy


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Theee


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## AtomAnt

Who has a case of the Mondays?


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Four


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Five


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

5.


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## IRONFIST

Another great contest!!


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Dave! Rite on time brutha


----------



## chrisr116

4 i think


----------



## jacked391

fo


----------



## MilburnCreek

hgkjgvfyukvgf


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Daveyjones

4


----------



## ProFIT

:spam:


----------



## jacked391

Thought i saw IB at the beach today!!!


----------



## ProFIT

:yeahthat:


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## ProFIT

:gunfighter:


----------



## Daveyjones

5


----------



## snoopy

5


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## Ironbuilt

I love the beach is right jacked.


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## AtomAnt




----------



## Dano44

Hoping that my gear arrives soon!  Dano


----------



## MightyJohn

ONe


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

AtomAnt said:


>



Lmao!!!!   Dam gnome on tonite


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:sniper: 1


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## dudcki27

One:sFun_hailtheking:


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two:sport-smiley-026:


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

Uno!


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## striffe

1. Morning fellas. Its cold outside.


----------



## Collinb

3
yes it is time to hit legs


----------



## striffe

2. Getting ready for work.


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

3


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Thunder46

Good morning gents #1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## snoopy

morning 1


----------



## dudcki27

Four:action-smiley-062::sniper:


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Rest day today.


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Gd morning anasci


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## AtomAnt

freakin' Tuesdays....


----------



## Collinb

Last one today!
Man Im beat from this morning's lift


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Yee haaaw


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Daveyjones

Gm world


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

4


----------



## Big-John

5 & Final!


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## frizzlefry

2:action-smiley-041:


----------



## LuKiFeR

424


----------



## Ironbuilt

Where u at Waller?


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm setting u up Dave 
Earth to Dave .lol. 430 is next


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

#4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## snoopy

2 how do you do.


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Enigmatic707

*March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

5 and done


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## AtomAnt

For x-men:


DMX - X Gon' Give It To Ya - YouTube


----------



## Dano1054

Still going strong.  Dano


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

$$$$$


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## FordFan

4, golf on a cloudy cool day isn't fun to me


----------



## frizzlefry

4:action-smiley-064:


----------



## Thunder46

5 and time to hit the weights


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Flex2019

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

I win


----------



## Ironbuilt

455 olds is a good old motor


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

One


----------



## Magnus82

Wow am i behind.


----------



## FordFan

5 out


----------



## Magnus82

One more


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Two


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Magnus82

Anyone else run ergos hex?


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*



Magnus82 said:


> Anyone else run ergos hex?



I haven't used their hex but in have used others.. Hex is strong stuff


----------



## The Grim Repper

5. :d


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## Magnus82

Keith1569 said:


> I haven't used their hex but in have used others.. Hex is strong stuff



Just sarted a week ago. I have noticed alot of water retention in my legs.


----------



## MilburnCreek

me


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Four. 
Oh no kidding, I haven't had that..


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## IRONFIST

Nice!:headbang:


----------



## Keith1569

*Re: March Contest - IVGear / ErgoPep*

Damn 5 for the day


----------



## frizzlefry

uno:action-smiley-045:


----------



## IRONFIST

Bump!


----------



## Dano44

I got home from a workout this evening, took the dogs for a walk.  Finally got a chance to sit down and write one more post before hitting the bed.  Dano


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## omegachewy

Q


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning AnaSCI.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Flex2019

Storm's comin...


----------



## Magnus82

Morning all


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning AnaSci


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## SoccerDad

uhhh... how many posts do I have?


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

Morning men #1


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## snoopy

1 morning


----------



## Daveyjones

Is it weird that i like to watch pro body building more then football, yet i love 
Playing football more then I would like to stand on stage full of mostly naked guys with fake tan all trying to pose over me ?


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Dano44

Good morning Anasci


----------



## GastrocGuy

*****


----------



## Keith1569

Morning everyone 
1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## striffe

5. Thanks


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Dano1054

Thank you!  Anasci #1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

Wus-sapa-nin...

"I WAS...BON IN EAS L.A...I WAS...BON IN EAS L.A."

Dont ask.....im a goof


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-



Daveyjones said:


> Is it weird that i like to watch pro body building more then football, yet i love
> Playing football more then I would like to stand on stage full of mostly naked guys with fake tan all trying to pose over me ?



I hate to watch both to be honest, I really don't like watching that many sports... Although I fought MMA for years I don't care to watch it.

I do enjoy-

MotoGP
K1 gran prix kickboxing
Any Mexican boxing match
College and Olympic Wrestling
Combat Sambo
Judo


----------



## AtomAnt




----------



## Daveyjones

2. Yea i fought mma as well i also did kickboxing (american) tae Kwon do Kung fuu aikido and ti chi. And I like watching mma if its stand up, ground game is kinda boring to watch even though ground and pound is where i use to excel


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dano sorry you need 25 post to enter.and guys we got a newcomer to  the contest at 26 posts ..soccerdad. u know the troll?.. kdn bro..


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

526


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## FordFan

2 I think, surrounded by hotties at a trade show


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-



Ironbuilt said:


> Dano sorry you need 25 post to enter.and guys we got a newcomer to  the contest at 26 posts ..soccerdad. u know the troll?.. kdn bro..



Gestapo!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR

Tree


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

534 is 4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## SoccerDad

Ironbuilt said:


> Dano sorry you need 25 post to enter.and guys we got a newcomer to  the contest at 26 posts ..soccerdad. u know the troll?.. kdn bro..



LOL
I saw Norbit had made a post in the News subsection and I thought maybe I would troll him again.  Then I realized I was a made man.

I just want IV to restock.  Would be very happy if my win were just being able to place a paid order.


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-


----------



## Daveyjones

4


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Magnus82

Good Afternoon Fellas!


----------



## Thunder46

5 working late sucks


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

5 for 5 .. I did love Hogans Heros growing up.! So gestapo is in my blood..


----------



## Flex2019

Ta-daaa!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa
Battery dien.contest on overload and I finally got one in
.


----------



## ProFIT




----------



## Enigmatic707

5 and done


----------



## Magnus82

Another


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Daveyjones

5


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Magnus82

Time for bed


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## jacked391

:d


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Nite shift sucks..


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Nite shift sucks..



Big time! 2


----------



## Flex2019

Long commute in a wet, snowy mess.


----------



## snoopy

lousy weather. 2


----------



## striffe

1. Morning fellas


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Morning!


----------



## Thunder46

1 morning everyone


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Mooore sleep


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Magnus82

High of 40 today. Heat wave for me!


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## AtomAnt

so much for that big snowstorm where I live... all I got was rain yesterday.


----------



## striffe

5. Over & out


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Magnus82

AtomAnt said:


> so much for that big snowstorm where I live... all I got was rain yesterday.



I think alot of these storms are getting overhyped.


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

Me need sleepy


----------



## AtomAnt

Magnus82 said:


> I think alot of these storms are getting overhyped.



But I really don't care, I got a free day off work and didn't have to shovel snow.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Nap please!!


----------



## Thunder46

2 for today


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-

Fucking right ass cheek is swollen like a motherfucker!!!


----------



## Thunder46

Enigmatic707 said:


> 1-
> 
> Fucking right ass cheek is swollen like a motherfucker!!!



Is it from IVgear? I still pinning his tren with no problems, about to make another order when he restocked anybody have any problems with the mast, and test P


----------



## Enigmatic707

Thunder46 said:


> Is it from IVgear? I still pinning his tren with no problems, about to make another order when he restocked anybody have any problems with the mast, and test P



2-

I dicked the needle pretty bad while pinning the other day... I'm sure it's from that. I don't think it's an infection. It's not really too hot or red... More like when gear crashes and you get the real sore tight feeling. I also had the vial stored in a pretty cold place it could have crashed slightly... But again I don't think it's an abscess.


----------



## LuKiFeR

4....and yes...im tired


----------



## Ironbuilt

Here we go again!! . 
No not meaning u enigma.. Lol.. Heat  makes things warm up I think..


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

Last one...workin and STILL beat!!

Someone please throw me some Z's


----------



## Keith1569

Ome


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

3 for me


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Magnus82

Four


----------



## MilburnCreek

yo


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Thunder46

5 and out


----------



## Flex2019




----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yes I won today


----------



## IsoVet

Enigmatic707 said:


> 2-
> 
> I dicked the needle pretty bad while pinning the other day... I'm sure it's from that. I don't think it's an infection. It's not really too hot or red... More like when gear crashes and you get the real sore tight feeling. I also had the vial stored in a pretty cold place it could have crashed slightly... But again I don't think it's an abscess.



I just caught wind of this brother. Let me guess was it the t400 you were pinning? It is our only product we know that has a slight bite to it. Some people are okay with it some get bit. We make no bones about this as most t400 will have a bite. if not.. then it could be as you said the needle or how you store your gear. In all out years we have never had complaints about any of our products except the t400 and our R&D department does the best they can to come up with a formula to make the t400 as painless as possible but some are just sensitive to it.


----------



## Enigmatic707

IVGear said:


> I just caught wind of this brother. Let me guess was it the t400 you were pinning? It is our only product we know that has a slight bite to it. Some people are okay with it some get bit. We make no bones about this as most t400 will have a bite. if not.. then it could be as you said the needle or how you store your gear. In all out years we have never had complaints about any of our products except the t400 and our R&D department does the best they can to come up with a formula to make the t400 as painless as possible but some are just sensitive to it.



No it was a bottle of Sust I had been using already... So I know it's not the gear. Like I said it dropped into the teens one night and it was in the bathroom with the window open. It may have crashed a bit and I didn't look at it first. 

So in no way do I see this as the gear, again It was a bottle of Sust I was half way through.. So I'm thinking it got too cold or decided to play "let's jerk the needle all over the place and see what happens" I'm sure it's the fact I kept accidentally moving the pin all over the place.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Tres


----------



## ProFIT

:banghead:


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Code:
	

4


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Magnus82

Out


----------



## ProFIT

:sSig_number1:


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## tri-terror

bumpski


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## ProFIT

:lightbulb:


----------



## MilburnCreek

em kcuf


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Cinco


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## MightyJohn

Bump


----------



## Daveyjones

1. Sick as fuh today


----------



## Ironbuilt

Enigmatic707 said:


> No it was a bottle of Sust I had been using already... So I know it's not the gear. Like I said it dropped into the teens one night and it was in the bathroom with the window open. It may have crashed a bit and I didn't look at it first.
> 
> So in no way do I see this as the gear, again It was a bottle of Sust I was half way through.. So I'm thinking it got too cold or decided to play "let's jerk the needle all over the place and see what happens" I'm sure it's the fact I kept accidentally moving the pin all over the place.



This story won't win the zaven hgh..


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Good morning(?)


----------



## xmen1234

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Who's gonna be 666?.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-

IB, will you come run my ass cheek for me?


----------



## Thunder46

1 to start off the weekend


----------



## frizzlefry

Enigmatic707 said:


> 1-
> 
> IB, will you come run my ass cheek for me?



Are you sure you want those gorilla hands on your ass bro?  You saw the pic of his feet right?  :sSig_lol:


----------



## Thunder46

frizzlefry said:


> Are you sure you want those gorilla hands on your ass bro?  You saw the pic of his feet right?  :sSig_lol:



getting freaky in here


----------



## xmen1234

2


----------



## Jim550

1


----------



## sazo75

number 3


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## jacked391

Mine mine yup bring it


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## jacked391




----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## striffe

1. Morning fellas. TGIF, again, already. It seems like I just typed that a couple days ago. Time flys.


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## striffe

2. 
Getting ready to take my girl to work.


----------



## dudcki27

Four.


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Flex2019

Woke up to 6 inches of snow and no power in the house. :banghead:


----------



## striffe

Flex2019 said:


> Woke up to 6 inches of snow and no power in the house. :banghead:



4. That sucks


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## striffe

5. Thanks!


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Magnus82

Flex2019 said:


> Woke up to 6 inches of snow and no power in the house. :banghead:



Oh crap!  Did you get rain with that as well?  This has happened to this year as well. God bless generators!


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

3..I love scrambled eggs and hash...


----------



## LuKiFeR

chrisr116 said:


> 3..I love scrambled eggs and hash...



Browns


----------



## Flex2019

Magnus82 said:


> Oh crap!  Did you get rain with that as well?  This has happened to this year as well. God bless generators!



No rain this time. A few weeks ago we had heavy wind and 36 inches of snow but the power was fine.  Not so lucky today!


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Number 2


----------



## chrisr116

LuKiFeR said:


> Browns



4...corned beef hash


----------



## MilburnCreek

Un


----------



## chrisr116

5 and done for now..


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Three


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## snoopy

1 plenty of snow


----------



## The Grim Repper

Yo yo yo!


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-064:


----------



## LuKiFeR

chrisr116 said:


> 4...corned beef hash



HASH?

is this a food and not a drug where u come from?  lol


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol...those weren't my dam feet
...they were my wife's from cave 33 down the mountain..she ran out a pine pitch hair remover..


----------



## ProFIT




----------



## frizzlefry

tres


----------



## AtomAnt

And I should be doing work right now....


----------



## ProFIT

:naughty1:


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## AtomAnt

ProFIT said:


> :naughty1:



Don't you be sassin' me!


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

I thought GH was suppose to help your sleep.

Uuuuugh


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## xmen1234

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

TGIFF.....thnk god its f**kin friday


----------



## xmen1234

4


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## xmen1234

5


----------



## frizzlefry

I really hate laundry.:banghead:


----------



## Enigmatic707

3- 

Okay going to stick a 20g and see if I got any pus in my cheek...may be making a trip to the er if I do.. Fml


----------



## jacked391

Yo Flex gots powder here ha ha


----------



## AtomAnt

Enigmatic707 said:


> 3-
> 
> Okay going to stick a 20g and see if I got any pus in my cheek...may be making a trip to the er if I do.. Fml



3

Good luck...I feel terrible that you have to deal with that. :banghead:


----------



## Enigmatic707

AtomAnt said:


> 3
> 
> Good luck...I feel terrible that you have to deal with that. :banghead:



Just part of the game... After a certain point of hundreds of pins I guess the chances keep getting greater that something is going to go wrong


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

jacked391 said:


> Yo Flex gots powder here ha ha



Lmao
.that's not the snow I don't think flex just got...hahaha.

Atom that's off the hook..


----------



## jacked391

Just a joke IB thought it was funny as hell


----------



## MilburnCreek

deux


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## AtomAnt

jacked391 said:


> Yo Flex gots powder here ha ha



4  Whitney steals yo' baby's powder!


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Daveyjones

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Daveyjones

5


----------



## Thunder46

my 5 for today


----------



## srd1

Wonder what the post # is ;-)


----------



## Flex2019

srd1 said:


> Wonder what the post # is ;-)



I think its 750


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5....fiiiinally done work


----------



## MilburnCreek

trois


----------



## Magnus82

Whats up milburn?  Startin to look 3d bud!


----------



## srd1

Flex2019 said:


> I think its 750




Figures id be 749 lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## omegachewy

blah


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## MilburnCreek

Milburn is feeling fucking awesome, hits new high weights with EVERY fucking workout ,and loves life right now!

quatre


----------



## Magnus82

MilburnCreek said:


> Milburn is feeling fucking awesome, hits new high weights with EVERY fucking workout ,and loves life right now!
> 
> quatre



Good for you!  Can't believe you aren't a 400 slob with all those delicious recipes you post, clean or not!


----------



## MilburnCreek

Magnus82 said:


> Good for you!  Can't believe you aren't a 400 slob with all those delicious recipes you post, clean or not!



LOL!  NO fast food, NO bread, NO packaged food...ALL fresh ingredients and cooking from scratch, brother!  GOOD food prepared withour salt, msg, and bags of sugar....

oh....."5"


----------



## JewJitsu012

free is free


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Magnus82

Love me some ergo igf and dac, oh and the gear would be nice too.


----------



## MilburnCreek

Magnus82 said:


> Love me some ergo igf and dac, oh and the gear would be nice too.



Buddy, fuck the recipes.  Whatever the fuck YOU'RE ingesting...I WANT! LOL


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## JewJitsu012

In for another


----------



## Thunder46

1 to start the day


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Magnus82

Good night


----------



## Jim550

1st for the day


----------



## JewJitsu012

3rd


----------



## Ironbuilt

I know! I think milburns most improved and he sets out those rockkn recipes for Bigfoot aka ib to partake and need lipo to his feet ..you guys smell the toejam from the foot thread? Its 3-d..!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## srd1

Wonder if were all getting any closer to that magic post number ;-)


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Good Morning AnaSCI


----------



## MilburnCreek

One


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## srd1

Helloo.


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning.


----------



## FordFan

2 for sat


----------



## striffe

2. Its only the 9th of the month, and we almost have 800 entries already. its good to see so many new members.


----------



## Magnus82

Nice rainy day, great day to nap.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

T w o


----------



## Magnus82

Another


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1




----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Look at milburn ..he's getting some great defintion now in that fresh avatar.. that's  some dedication like he said he was gonna do..:


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## frizzlefry

I hate working weekends.  :banghead:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammit frizz u got 800..wana see Bigfoot?


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## JewJitsu012

Me 1st


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## JewJitsu012

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

Women......pff


----------



## JewJitsu012

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

t h r e e


----------



## striffe

5. Thanks everybody


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> Dammit frizz u got 800..wana see Bigfoot?



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!
okay yes.


----------



## srd1

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

812


----------



## JewJitsu012

4


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-033:


----------



## MilburnCreek

F  o  u  r


----------



## JewJitsu012

Last


----------



## ProFIT

:spam:


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## ProFIT

:banghead:


----------



## LuKiFeR

Hey hey hey


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## chrisr116

3..beautiful day in Georgia


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## ProFIT

:naughty1:


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

Juuuust about done work!!:action-smiley-033:


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## Magnus82

Whats for supper, chicken or chicken?


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four:sniper:


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## omegachewy

blah


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## omegachewy

vlah blah


----------



## Ironbuilt

838 already
 U guys are number sluts..


----------



## srd1

5


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## omegachewy

blah blah blah


----------



## Collinb

-.- Time for chipoltle!


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Collinb

Last post!


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-


----------



## Ironbuilt

Enigmatic707 said:


> 4-



How's it goin "Festus"?


----------



## AtomAnt




----------



## omegachewy

fart


----------



## LuKiFeR

Dogs lickin my toes as im typing this!!


----------



## omegachewy

riiiight. toes.


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Winner.  Yes this one.


----------



## MilburnCreek

F  i  v  e  r


----------



## Daveyjones

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## snoopy

5


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.  :d


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## chrisr116

2, early start


----------



## The Grim Repper

2. early indeed!


----------



## Thunder46

2 damn tren-somnia


----------



## chrisr116

Thunder46 said:


> 2 damn tren-somnia



3...I hear you man...


----------



## frizzlefry

Good night boyz, or good morning I guess.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> Dogs lickin my toes as im typing this!!



That goes in sexy feet thread Lukifer..lotta toe jam there.


----------



## The Grim Repper

3. and eeeeewww.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## srd1

New day new post  #1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## srd1

2 ;-)


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

#1


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

888


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## striffe

1. Beautiful Day


----------



## Ironbuilt

Turn clock ahead


----------



## Magnus82

Lost an hour. Will have to add it to my nap.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## JewJitsu012

First of the day


----------



## Magnus82

Great day to lift!


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## frizzlefry

2:sFi_tomcat:


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

901 and month isn't half over.


----------



## JewJitsu012

Yessir months fly by. Have to figure out how to slow time down... 2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Magnus82

Yea, these contests are gotting huge!


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## SURGE

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## SURGE

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Geese numbers are flyin upwards every day. Used to be like 50 a day and now up towards the 100 mark each day.. That's great to see.!


----------



## SURGE

3


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## SURGE

4


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## JewJitsu012

33333333


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## omegachewy

berbs


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## chrisr116

LuKiFeR said:


> HASH?
> 
> is this a food and not a drug where u come from?  lol



Hash....  A food now, a drug in college..


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## JewJitsu012

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## JewJitsu012

5erino


----------



## omegachewy

berbies


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Thunder46

5 for today


----------



## FordFan

3 for me


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

2222222222222222222222


----------



## Ironbuilt

See this contest is HOT.. Great to see you guys push me to
the right number.I feel it near...


----------



## srd1

Five and final for the day


----------



## ProFIT

:delete:


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Akamai

hmmm

Ak


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## Jim550

1


----------



## ProFIT

:banghead:


----------



## Jim550

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## Magnus82

Good morning (and no, i'm not on tren)


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:food-smiley-013:


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## srd1

Good morning


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## striffe

1. Mondays, uhg.


----------



## Thunder46

1 hate mondays


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good morning.  Yes, Mondays suck.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Look at Monday pic dump if u don't like Mondays .


----------



## chrisr116

one


----------



## LuKiFeR

Uno


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## chrisr116

two


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## omegachewy

Sigh


----------



## dudcki27

omegachewy said:


> Sigh



Five. Get to the bank....


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## AtomAnt

Ironbuilt said:


> Look at Monday pic dump if u don't like Mondays .



That might have to wait until after work...


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## JewJitsu012

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Work work work.....uuuugh


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## LuKiFeR

1001


----------



## Enigmatic707

Damn I wanted 1001


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Aquascutum828

1


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## Magnus82

Man these contests are getting huge!


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## omegachewy

ta


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

1019 already
.its an epidemic of numbers and that's great.this may go to record post jabroneys!


----------



## JewJitsu012

2


----------



## srd1

Fo


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Magnus82

Three


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yes I guess I won


----------



## srd1

Five?


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Magnus82

I got a feeling!


----------



## AtomAnt

Oh yeah baby! New blast is underway!


----------



## Magnus82

out


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## JewJitsu012

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## JewJitsu012

4


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saw the baguette twins tonite. . It was a cat fight.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> Saw the baguette twins tonite. . It was a cat fight.



uhhhh pics..


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## snoopy

1-morning


----------



## Aquascutum828

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Morning folks!


----------



## Aquascutum828

Duce


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Aquascutum828

Tre


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning fellas


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

Fyra


----------



## Flex2019

When's Friday?


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## striffe

2. Rainy and nasty outside


----------



## srd1

Dos


----------



## dudcki27

Three. Mixed rain and snow here. And lucky me, I work outside


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

5 over and out


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## LuKiFeR

#1


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Daveyjones

Morning bros


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Flex2019

Quick bump before I inflict pain on another client.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ugh


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Right on time Ford..lol. 1084 already.


----------



## frizzlefry

Mornin boyz


----------



## LuKiFeR

How does a relationship go from "Will u marry me?"...to splitville in 1-2mnths??


----------



## JewJitsu012

LuKiFeR said:


> How does a relationship go from "Will u marry me?"...to splitville in 1-2mnths??



I really hope this isn't you, sorry to hear if it is


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## JewJitsu012

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Rain n wrk n woman problems....AAAAAAH


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## srd1

Tres


----------



## JewJitsu012

treeee


----------



## frizzlefry

dos


----------



## JewJitsu012

foe


----------



## srd1

Quatro


----------



## JewJitsu012

fifa


----------



## Ironbuilt

1102?


----------



## LuKiFeR

JewJitsu012 said:


> fifa



Yep...its me :-(


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## frizzlefry

tres


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

fuk dup day :-(


----------



## The Grim Repper

4 Fore!


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

3


----------



## srd1

Cinco


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Zee this iz good


----------



## DaveWallerCB

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## LuKiFeR

#5


----------



## Magnus82

One more.


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Magnus82

Last one, best one!


----------



## frizzlefry

Yo


----------



## snoopy

5


----------



## chrisr116

one more


----------



## Collinb

Bump


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Don't u mean 2 frizz ?  Hogtied and noosed em'.


----------



## dudcki27

One. So freaking tired...only 3 hours of sleep and back at work.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dudcki I know that dam feeling...coffee up and maybe view norbits hot ass pics to snap u out a the funk..


----------



## dudcki27

Two. I did and I will


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> Don't u mean 2 frizz ?  Hogtied and noosed em'.



LOL...that's awesome.


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

1 good morning everyone


----------



## srd1

Morning


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Magnus82

Off to work


----------



## Big-John

3 Been at work and it sucks! lol


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## striffe

1. Its freezing here. I swear I already posted this. But my first post for today isnt here?


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## frizzlefry

Wat up anasci!!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR

Stiiiiiiill cant feel my fingers or close my hands..


I think im gona sue the makers of GH...HAHA.. no but for real....it sux


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'd nail Dorothy from Wizard of Oz as she  ate the Wizard.would u?


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## Flex2019

My senses tell me that this is the winning post...


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## Flex2019

Wrong again.


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## chrisr116

3 and off to the gym for shoulder day


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-055::action-smiley-055:


----------



## Flex2019

We're over the hump.


----------



## omegachewy

hump dump


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## omegachewy

bump the dump hump


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I knows I one


----------



## Flex2019

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## srd1

Fiver


----------



## LuKiFeR

Testosterone Gel 1.62%


sorry....commercials on   lol


----------



## omegachewy

every body JUMP JUMP


----------



## FordFan

1, I'm slacking today. Too busy in normal life


----------



## omegachewy

im he king of the crop, i rise to the top


----------



## frizzlefry

5


----------



## omegachewy

G[(m1-M2)/(d^2)]


----------



## LuKiFeR

I never eat the pig..cuz the pig is the cop


or wutever he says...lol

awsum oldie


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

My nerves...


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## MilburnCreek

222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## FordFan

3, bed time


----------



## Magnus82

Almost bed time,


----------



## DaveWallerCB

H:action-smiley-044:


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## frizzlefry

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Z number 1212 .. I just won!  Thanks for playing everyone.


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Z number 1212 .. I just won!  Thanks for playing everyone.



Lol......two


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

Bump 1


----------



## striffe

1. Rise and Shine


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Flex2019

Longest day of my work week, followed by the shortest day of my week.  Almost there...


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## dudcki27

5


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  A late 'Good Morning' to the AnaSCI gang.


----------



## Big-John

3 Better late than never!


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

5


----------



## ProFIT

:rockmusic:


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_machinegunsdual


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## ProFIT

:shooting1:


----------



## LuKiFeR

Burrrrrrr....its cold out here


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## ProFIT

:gunfighter:


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

1111111111111


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well I'll be 1254
 This is going to be record posts on a conrest guys 
.just let me win is all I ask.


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_annihilate:


----------



## Flex2019

Lunch time


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

Is it mine yet?


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3-


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Uuuuugh.....31° and 25mph winds


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## MilburnCreek

22222222222222222


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-


----------



## Thunder46

5 time to work some legs


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

Cinco!


----------



## Magnus82

1st


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Anyone heard from Chris the contes number keeper tracker brutha of mine. U.guys know who I'm talking about?


----------



## MilburnCreek

33333333333333333


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Not sure but I won ..


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## jacked391

Nope


----------



## MilburnCreek

444444444444444


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## Jim550

1


----------



## Jim550

double post on accident


----------



## frizzlefry

WAT UP ANASCI!!!!!!!!!!:action-smiley-060:


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

5 and Nite!


----------



## Magnus82

Few more to go


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Stiiiiiill up


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Runnin late ..as usual..quality takes time..


----------



## tri-terror

One


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## FordFan

1 for friday


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## snoopy

1 morning


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## FordFan

2 for the rd


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Magnus82

Friday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

Nice deep-tissue massage to start my Friday right!


----------



## LuKiFeR

"Jus wakin up in tha mornin gota thank god..."


----------



## striffe

1. Tgif


----------



## Big-John

"I don't know but today seems kinda odd"


----------



## LuKiFeR

Big-John said:


> "I don't know but today seems kinda odd"



Haha  ada boy

Big John Stud


----------



## frizzlefry

Gooooooood morning anasci!!!


----------



## Big-John

lol 3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Gooooooood moooorning..vietnaaaaaam!!!


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

three


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Flex2019




----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Collinb

11111


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got this Ford 1350..yeah man.


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

Cinco


----------



## FordFan

Ironbuilt said:


> I got this Ford 1350..yeah man.



Na, pretty sure it's this one....4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Flex2019

Work week is DONE!


----------



## FordFan

5 and done for the day.


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## srd1

Four. ...thank god its the weekend ribeyes are on the grill 70 degrees outside life is good gentleman.


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Magnus82

Page 69, are you kidding me!


----------



## Ironbuilt

I knowww 1375 no joke.


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:food-smiley-001:


----------



## Ironbuilt

Is that snatch soup friz?


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> Is that snatch soup friz?



snatch coffee.  LOL.  Late night AA meeting


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

1....happy Saturday


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Flex2019

Bonjour!


----------



## dudcki27

One for the money.....


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning fellas


----------



## dudcki27

Two for the show.....


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## dudcki27

Three to get ready.....


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## dudcki27

Now go cat go.....


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## snoopy

2 buckle my shoe


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Collinb

2222


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Magnus82

Great day to lift!


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## chrisr116

Magnus82 said:


> Great day to lift!



3- I hear that.  Its my off day from the gym, but I am gonna go train arms just cause I want to.


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Late start..


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

frizzlefry said:


>



Don't be so confused..u fricken lost to me OK..and I sent your girlfriend home just now.but she needs to rest. Lol.


----------



## chrisr116

5 and done


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## omegachewy

5


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> Don't be so confused..u fricken lost to me OK..and I sent your girlfriend home just now.but she needs to rest. Lol.



Is that why she has fur all over her clothes?  You bastard. Never trust a sasquatch with your lady guys.


----------



## dudcki27

But Don't you step on my blue suede shoes.


----------



## Ironbuilt

frizzlefry said:


> Is that why she has fur all over her clothes?  You bastard. Never trust a sasquatch with your lady guys.



Wez been rollin in the moss and sippin fish oil. Smell her breath..


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.  Snow.  WTF.


----------



## frizzlefry

5


----------



## Flex2019

Damn near puked after a Mountain Dog leg workout today.  Success.


----------



## Magnus82

Two


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.  I envy you Flex.  My legs need some therapy at the moment - chondromalacia.   I'll be back stronger than ever soon enough though.


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

dudcki27 said:


> But Don't you step on my blue suede shoes.



Well...

"it only costs a dime,just a nickel a shoe..
Does a million dollars worth of good for you"



Just....

-Get rhythm..when you get the blues


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

22222222222222222


----------



## jacked391

mighty little boy to be a workin that way(He said I like it with a big white grin) kept on poppin an he say it again. get rythum


----------



## MilburnCreek

Tango hotel romeo echo echo


----------



## srd1

Fiver


----------



## The Grim Repper

Foo-ah!


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

jacked391 said:


> mighty little boy to be a workin that way(he said i like it with a big white grin) kept on poppin an he say it again. Get rythum



johnny cash!!!


----------



## FordFan

I guess 2, lost count


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## jacked391

:headbang:


----------



## Magnus82

Gotta love Johnny


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Magnus82

4


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## jacked391

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## MilburnCreek

Foxtrot Oscar Uniform Romeo


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Yeah, still up. Bleh.


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 3.  I envy you Flex.  My legs need some therapy at the moment - chondromalacia.   I'll be back stronger than ever soon enough though.



Lmao..chondromalacia?  Wish I was playing strip Scrabble with some strippers.


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-030:


----------



## Magnus82

New day


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

Happy Sunday 1


----------



## The Grim Repper

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao..chondromalacia?  Wish I was playing strip Scrabble with some strippers.



"Um, the congo's in Malaysia? -- That's like so weird!"
LOL

3.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Went and got a chippawmeandrethal rub on my saint paddy for an hour, Seemed to help the facia tissue.


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3 for me


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## MilburnCreek

back at it


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## frizzlefry

:sport-smiley-026:1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Relaxin...


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

Ii


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

##


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## omegachewy

leeeeeroy jjjjjeeeenkinsss


----------



## LuKiFeR

Tree


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## FordFan

3 I think


----------



## omegachewy

want my peps to come in....


----------



## Collinb

5!


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Flex2019

Weekend flew by!


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## omegachewy

sthsrtjtyedm


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

Iii


----------



## FordFan

Flex2019 said:


> Weekend flew by!



The truth!!   4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

F'in wow.   back to the grind


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## MilburnCreek

Iv


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## omegachewy

Lost count


----------



## MilburnCreek

V


----------



## Magnus82

Another


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got the nurse now I can nurse..


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

1 happy Monday


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

Happy Monday!


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## striffe

1. Morning guys


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## IRONFIST

Good morning Anasci!


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## IRONFIST

2


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## MilburnCreek

One


----------



## chrisr116

finally 5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## LuKiFeR

Tree


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:angel-smiley-007:


----------



## Ironbuilt

You guys go shamrock on anyone yesterday?


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:sport-smiley-009:


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Daveyjones

One


----------



## Flex2019

Hard and heavy back day. Killed it.


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Baby got new Sasquatch boots


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## ProFIT

:delete:


----------



## Flex2019

:beer:


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## ProFIT

:celebrate:


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## omegachewy

gawd I hate most people


----------



## Ironbuilt

4 I think


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## omegachewy

done


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## FordFan

3 mother trucker


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## jacked391

winner


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:banghead: today was like this


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

frizzlefry said:


> :banghead: today was like this



FBL can make one craZy ..


----------



## frizzlefry

FBL hooker...god I love her lol


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

Uno


----------



## FordFan

1..... Life is getting better, Twinkies are coming back!


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Magnus82

Morning


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Flex2019

Good morning!


----------



## The Grim Repper

Morning AnaSCI!


----------



## snoopy

2 good morning


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2. 1636, damn!


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1 - here we go again


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-
Injected 1 ml of prop into each delt last night, my body hates prop- woke up And my shoulders looked fucking huge! Straight synthol status! Too bad I could barely lift my arms, but I should take a picture cause they look amazing!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Interesting enigma
Maybe allergic reaction of something..?


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Ironbuilt

Thanks for playing everyone.ironbuilt won with 1652.


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Interesting enigma
> Maybe allergic reaction of something..?



I don't know, but some prop does this an others don't- this is really good quality too, all the other oils from them I have zero issue with


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## ProFIT

:Smilies_Angry_Angry


----------



## Daveyjones

Ironbuilt said:


> Thanks for playing everyone.ironbuilt won with 1652.



Lmao 1.


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## ProFIT

:shooting1:


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## The Grim Repper

3!


----------



## frizzlefry

:lightbulb:


----------



## ProFIT

:spam:


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## AtomAnt

sexy time


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Contest was great.Congrats to ironbulit with post 1678 !:sSp_clangrats:


----------



## srd1

Three....soooo are we told we  won the minute the winning post is made or do they just let it run till the end of the month and announce the winning post number then? Cause i think ive already won this thing ;-) lmao


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## Flex2019

Stop snowing!


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Flex2019

1,000,000


----------



## srd1

Yup...5


----------



## Flex2019

ding ding!


----------



## Ironbuilt

srd1 said:


> Three....soooo are we told we  won the minute the winning post is made or do they just let it run till the end of the month and announce the winning post number then? Cause i think ive already won this thing ;-) lmao



Yeah Congrats .u got second and a handshake bro..!!. And a wut up from  me... that alone is winning..


----------



## DaveWallerCB

:action-smiley-044:


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## omegachewy

Q


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## jacked391

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-

Thought I'd share some of my current projects with you guys


----------



## frizzlefry

Damn bro...smokin hot!!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

frizzlefry said:


> Damn bro...smokin hot!!!!



2-

First two are a 24 year old cop, other one is a 23 yr old nurse... God I love me sometimes. While I can't get along with most of the real world- I'm great at finding hot girls who crave sex.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Enigmatic707 said:


> 1-
> 
> Thought I'd share some of my current projects with you guys View attachment 4976View attachment 4977View attachment 4978



Enigma.any nude has to be in adult area..we got women here bro.
She needs to clean up her room..lol..thanks ..hitler..


----------



## jacked391

Thanks for info Dudcki. Yo Ib was up u doin nite shift 2


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## thatguydoc

Count me in!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

thatguydoc said:


> Count me in!



Jacked361 I'm on hitler patrol. Sorry thatguydoc you need 25 quality post to enter brother. Welcome to anasci. It's bad ass here so don't just vulcher in for a drawing.. Thanks..


----------



## Ironbuilt

thatguydoc said:


> Count me in!



Jacked361 I'm on hitler patrol. Sorry thatguydoc you need 25 quality post to enter . Welcome to anasci. It's bad ass here so don't just vulcher in for a contest bro. Thanks..


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

Ironbuilt said:


> Enigma.any nude has to be in adult area..we got women here bro.
> She needs to clean up her room..lol..thanks ..hitler..


3-
I thought it was allowed- your better off saying it's from Heinrich Himmler.... God get your Nazi history straight, you're old enough to know better


----------



## striffe

1. Good morning. What did I miss?


----------



## FordFan

Happy first day of spring!  Ahhhh "zing how"? 

1


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## jacked391

Double post IB no no


----------



## Flex2019

Gonna be sitting in a dentist chair in a few minutes...rather be in the electric chair.


----------



## Magnus82

Spring my ass, its 11 outside


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Big-John

1 Good morning!


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB




----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## FordFan

Flex2019 said:


> Gonna be sitting in a dentist chair in a few minutes...rather be in the electric chair.



Dentist has never bothered me. Doctor, I fear!!!

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:love1:


----------



## odin

Sorry guys I timed this just right, here is your winning post!!!!


----------



## chrisr116

five


----------



## odin

Just case I misjudged the last one this is the winner!!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR

Woooork


----------



## odin

3


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## Flex2019

Nope


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

OK Guys 
.Ironbuilt got it this time..congrats bro!!


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3  i think


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## snoopy

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## omegachewy

w


----------



## DaveWallerCB

:d


----------



## LuKiFeR

1776---5


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## FordFan

1779, yup it's me 3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## AtomAnt

here here!


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

So she drank my contact lenses by accident . Guess I'll see what her guts are  like inside??.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> So she drank my contact lenses by accident . Guess I'll see what her guts are  like inside??.



Lol. Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Good Morning!


----------



## FordFan

And a 1


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## striffe

1. Morning guys


----------



## Flex2019

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

1 day closer to the weekend


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

About time! 2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## Jello

Good morning everyone


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Can contact lens survive her intestinal tract so I can retrieve and  use?  I'm out and half blind..? Why did she drink u ask? I had them in a cup of distilled water next to bed and she was thirsty!..lol....


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Can contact lens survive her intestinal tract so I can retrieve and  use?  I'm out and half blind..? Why did she drink u ask? I had them in a cup of distilled water next to bed and she was thirsty!..lol....



BAAAAAHAHAHA


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Can contact lens survive her intestinal tract so I can retrieve and  use?  I'm out and half blind..? Why did she drink u ask? I had them in a cup of distilled water next to bed and she was thirsty!..lol....



At least it was just water n contacts.
I chugged a bottle of water tht my woman was using as an ash tray.
Standin rite nxt to her...wasnt payin attention...and BLAAAAH.
Didnt taste it but after i drank it...i got sick as hell...just thinkin about it.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> At least it was just water n contacts.
> I chugged a bottle of water tht my woman was using as an ash tray.
> Standin rite nxt to her...wasnt payin attention...and BLAAAAH.
> Didnt taste it but after i drank it...i got sick as hell...just thinkin about it.



Lmao.. didn't the chunks a filter in mouth kinda mean anything?. That is dank just thinking about it.least it wasnt Copenhagen spit..!


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## ProFIT

:sFi_tomcat:


----------



## Flex2019

Someone please speed this day up!


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## ProFIT

:goodnews:


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## FordFan

Ironbuilt said:


> Can contact lens survive her intestinal tract so I can retrieve and  use?  I'm out and half blind..? Why did she drink u ask? I had them in a cup of distilled water next to bed and she was thirsty!..lol....



Years ago, one of my grandparents swallowed a fake tooth. They sifted through his shit until they found it. Yes, it's a true story. They were very stingy.

2


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Flex2019

I feel a win getting  close...


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## DaveWallerCB




----------



## powders101

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## jacked391

yup


----------



## Thunder46

5 bed time


----------



## DaveWallerCB

,2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## jacked391

2


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:devil-smiley-031:


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm trippen got my liver test back. And will  post issues in Anabolic thread for help....Iesson no.1 don't look at labcorp before bed.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

Arm day!


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## dudcki27

Today I'm gonna attempt my first 600lb dead liftthree


----------



## Big-John

dudcki27 said:


> Today I'm gonna attempt my first 600lb dead liftthree



Good luck man!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Magnus82

Its friday!


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## striffe

2.tgif


----------



## chrisr116

dudcki27 said:


> Today I'm gonna attempt my first 600lb dead liftthree



Good luck, Dudcki.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Big-John said:


> Good luck man!



Thanks man. Four


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## chrisr116

four


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

five, now off to do stuff...


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

chrisr116 said:


> Good luck, Dudcki.



Thanks man!


----------



## Big-John

5 duddcki is gonna hit beast mode today!


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Collinb

3


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Collinb

4


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

1-


----------



## powders101

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## Flex2019

Ridiculous arm pump, Mountaindog style.


----------



## LuKiFeR

dudcki27 said:


> Today I'm gonna attempt my first 600lb dead liftthree



GOOOOD LUCK DUUUDCKI!!!:headbang:


----------



## Collinb

5


----------



## srd1

Duece


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wanted new liver and set a low mileage kidneys on credit for my yetti


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

In 1919 I took a little trip.... on some cyp..


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Magnus82

1


----------



## AtomAnt

In for the win


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## DaveWallerCB




----------



## Ironbuilt

Omg .. 1929.  This contest has most posts I think. You guys are on fire and thats kill.


----------



## Magnus82

2


----------



## jacked391

Wow


----------



## LuKiFeR

Uuuugh.....stiiiill up.
Wrk in a cpl hrs.

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-043:


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## srd1

1936 gotta be the winner. .........shit guess not lol


----------



## Aquascutum828

Bebopalula


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Flex2019

Blood donation


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Ironbuilt

The winning post was 1943.. looks like IB hit a homerun and took it guys.. thanks for playing.. holllaaa.


----------



## omegachewy

berbs


----------



## striffe

4. I think this one is gonna hit 2000


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## omegachewy

yo momma's gonna hit 200! buuuuurn...not really. bored at work


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## omegachewy

merbs


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## omegachewy

4?


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## omegachewy

5555555555


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## ProFIT

:delete:


----------



## Ironbuilt

He's a soybean..


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

Aaaah....women!!!


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

Headaches headaches.....o yea...and chest pains!!

Arent relationships grand?!?!


----------



## dudcki27

LuKiFeR said:


> Headaches headaches.....o yea...and chest pains!!
> 
> Arent relationships grand?!?!



Whoppie.......four


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> Headaches headaches.....o yea...and chest pains!!
> 
> Arent relationships grand?!?!



Thats why they made rohypnol and duct tape bro! And I stack them with a gag ball..


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## sazo75

4


----------



## Collinb

2


----------



## MilburnCreek

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## jacked391

Ohh rahhh


----------



## LuKiFeR

#1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Anyone think they won? ..I do.me..


----------



## Aquascutum828

Ini mini miny mo..


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-036:


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## striffe

1. Morning fellas


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol
2000 up  for grabs


----------



## striffe

3. Got it


----------



## Ironbuilt

_TVtrouble:::sycho::gunfighter:,Lol..why am I up.?. good question ..


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## Aquascutum828

Fuck :banghead:


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Aquascutum828

:gunfighter::gunfighter:


----------



## srd1

Good morning gentleman. One


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3- I think


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## frizzlefry

So we got like 4 inches of snow.......C'mon its almost april, :banghead:


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

frizzlefry said:


> So we got like 4 inches of snow.......C'mon its almost april, :banghead:



There's a device called a snow shovel that's used for cardio is what Eeyore told Winnie the pooh as he sighed.I heard women benefit  more so let her enjoy using it..


----------



## Enigmatic707

4-


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Magnus82

Finally a day off!


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## frizzlefry

2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Hola


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## DaveWallerCB

:d


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## jacked391

Waz up yup yup yup


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Winner winner


----------



## omegachewy

4?


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## omegachewy

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## jacked391

Chicken wing chicken wing hotdogs an baloney


----------



## Ironbuilt

My  cave has moss issue.. need goat


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## jacked391

Yep yup yep


----------



## Magnus82

One more


----------



## frizzlefry

:d


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## jacked391

Schizzzzam


----------



## Ironbuilt

Walmart drive up is open on cave 6 .


----------



## jacked391

Booyah!!!!!!!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Up
2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Magnus82

Another quick weekend, ugh.


----------



## Flex2019

Woke up feeling like absolute shit.  Happy Monday!


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## striffe

1. Mondays, ugh


----------



## FordFan

Good morning. 1 for the day off


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Legs this evening...Going to give it hell.


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Sasquatch has a gut ache today...


----------



## striffe

4.


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## striffe

5.


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Due to high contest turnout .ib wins by default..thanks for playing everyone


----------



## jacked391

Yo


----------



## FordFan

2 I've been slacking


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## AtomAnt

My legs hate me


----------



## Magnus82

Goid night


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## ProFIT

:spam:


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Flex2019

Tuesday


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## FordFan

Good morning 1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## striffe

1.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## ProFIT

:sniper:


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-062:


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-070:


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

5:d


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4 :d


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## FordFan

2 back to work tomorrow, my mini vacation almost over


----------



## powders101

1


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## powders101

2


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## Flex2019

Feeling like shit for two days now, hopefully it's over soon.


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## powders101

3


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## powders101

4


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'm back.


----------



## Flex2019

Back for 4


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow we are up in the 2000s.. Crazy good


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> Wow we are up in the 2000s.. Crazy good



I see you have moved to mountain 13?


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## AtomAnt

Damn...long day


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## IRONFIST

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Well I got booted from mountain 12 for due to indecent exposure to the grand yettys wife so now I run a hair free site for shaved yettys. Mountain 13 space 000 . It's breezy up here brah..


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1....good morning and happy hump day


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## frizzlefry




----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Good morning!


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

Give it to me baby!


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Ey maccarena


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down grim don't get a finger cramp on the keyboard old man

Lol


----------



## striffe

1. Wouldnt it be something if the winning number was in the 2000's?


----------



## Aquascutum828

This is the winning number


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.  That ain't my finger I'm typing with old boy! LOL


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

Sweden rules!


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

Uno


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## Flex2019

Boing!


----------



## omegachewy

5


----------



## chrisr116

3...finally, a little down time from work to check anasci and go lift...


----------



## Ironbuilt

Might as well chris not sure why u posted here I already won last week.. ..2222


----------



## frizzlefry

The sasquatch wins every contest every time, anyone who knows anything knows that.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

2225 is 11 so that's lucky dudcki?


----------



## frizzlefry

okay I really need to go to sleep now.


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Might as well chris not sure why u posted here I already won last week.. ..2222



Lol two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> 2225 is 11 so that's lucky dudcki?



I'm thinking more like 2224=10 a prime number can't be the winner.


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## striffe

1. Serum test today.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

The contest is over I said.. ib won.....


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Morning gang! :headbang:


----------



## frizzlefry

:banghead:  I mean no sleep at all.  This is gonna be a long day.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## striffe

2.


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## striffe

3.


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## snoopy

1 just out of the hospital 7 days


----------



## DaveWallerCB

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Gj

5


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## jacked391

Holy moly 2263


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ying yang twins come for Easter.


----------



## srd1

Victory is mine!!!!!! Uhhhhh maybe not :-(


----------



## Ironbuilt

U r correct srd. Dont Eeyore.


----------



## AtomAnt

Shit, almost the end of the month...


----------



## snoopy

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-045:


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## FordFan

2272, thanks for playing


----------



## snoopy

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

FordFan said:


> 2272, thanks for playing



Lol. You never win ford.. Don't get hopes up bro. I'll kick u one Bol tab for playing though.


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

5/thursday still.


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol. You never win ford.. Don't get hopes up bro. I'll kick u one Bol tab for playing though.



It's ok, this post won. I'll buy you a chicken nugget happy meal with two apple pies since you tried.

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

2281........winner, winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Enigmatic707

2-

Just want to say this board is so much better than others... God the amount of fragile egos on other boards is out of control.


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Three.


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## frizzlefry

:sniper:


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Halo every1 anyone have sunshine beside me?


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Daveyjones

Ironbuilt said:


> Halo every1 anyone have sunshine beside me?



Yes sir sunny Sofla


----------



## frizzlefry

gorgeous day near the river.  Prob snow tomorrow.


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## snoopy

2 out of hospital after 7 days, back to gym tomorrow


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1....im baaaaack


----------



## Flex2019

Did I win yet?


----------



## omegachewy

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## srd1

Its my last one for the day so its gotta be the winner?!?!?!


----------



## omegachewy

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

T
w
o


----------



## dudcki27

F
i
v
e
:d


----------



## omegachewy

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## omegachewy

4


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

What's up thunder??  Right on time brah.


----------



## LuKiFeR

ONE....oh one...the only way is one


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Gj

4


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## FordFan

Happy Saturday fellas..1


----------



## tri-terror

Is the sat before easter anything?


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Flex2019

tri-terror said:


> Is the sat before easter anything?




Yep, it's Saturday.


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

tri-terror said:


> Is the sat before easter anything?



Good saturday.....or great saturday...
Or Easter Eve...or..SHIT... i dnt know...

ITS JUST SATURDAY:action-smiley-033:




2


----------



## striffe

111111111111


----------



## LuKiFeR

hijacked said:


> 111111111111



Heeeey hijacked.....hws that Kefei??  hw many iu a day?


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

4

One more day after today fellas


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## frizzlefry

:naughty1:


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> Good saturday.....or great saturday...
> Or Easter Eve...or..SHIT... i dnt know...
> 
> ITS JUST SATURDAY:action-smiley-033:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2



Lol..you mean Good Friday .
Saturday is called a weekend ..


----------



## srd1

Three


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## srd1

Four


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## srd1

Five


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## frizzlefry

work tonight then off three days.  :sSig_woohoo2:


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got this one FF..save the typing fingers bro.


----------



## omegachewy

order


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## omegachewy

is


----------



## FordFan

And 4 for the winning post


----------



## omegachewy

getting


----------



## Ironbuilt

T
h
r
e
e


----------



## omegachewy

annoyingly


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## omegachewy

complicated


----------



## FordFan

Alright guys, 5 for the winning post. About to watch notebook with the wife. Maybe just maybe.......


----------



## Flex2019

Still sick :banghead:


----------



## DaveWallerCB

:naughty1:


----------



## LuKiFeR

1....happy easter


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-055:


----------



## frizzlefry

:action-smiley-054:


----------



## Aquascutum828

:d


----------



## Ironbuilt

E
a
s
t
e
r
w
i
n
!


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## FordFan

Happy Easter

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## jacked391

Happy Easter


----------



## LuKiFeR

2.

Happy easter guys


----------



## Aquascutum828

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## srd1

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## frizzlefry

happy easter fellaz


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## srd1

Sooooooo Im wondering if their gonna announce that Ive won today? Lmao three


----------



## LuKiFeR

5 last one


----------



## Ironbuilt

Go back to sleep srd..keep dreaming. 

Eating Easter eggs in my shake.


----------



## srd1

Ironbuilt said:


> Go back to sleep srd..keep dreaming.
> 
> Eating Easter eggs in my shake.



Lmao no doubt i never win stuff like this but it was a good dream while it lasted lol


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

dudcki27 said:


> If I happen to win I'll give the Ergopep prize to the post that follows mine(winning post not this one) 3



Remember this guys, cause if I do win whoever posts after my post will get the Ergopep prize package.....good luck everyone!


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

dudcki27 said:


> Remember this guys, cause if I do win whoever posts after my post will get the Ergopep prize package.....good luck everyone!



Looks like its me.I posted this quoted  post first but I won anyhow..lol


----------



## jacked391

Don't be countin chickens before they hatch ib. Yup


----------



## srd1

Well my last shot of the day time to go eat some groceries


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ohh 2414.I'll share with ya srd.  I feel lucky.


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## FordFan

Working again....2


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## frizzlefry

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## omegachewy

fine day sunday


----------



## Thunder46

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## omegachewy

no post on sudays


----------



## AtomAnt

Oh shit! Last day!


----------



## Daveyjones

Yep happy Easter all


----------



## Enigmatic707

5


----------



## AtomAnt

two


----------



## Ironbuilt

I was diagnosed with ergo/iv itch due to win in thy pocket..sorry brahs..maybe  next time aye?.


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ Rot in hell bro! I win!


----------



## Flex2019

The end is near...


----------



## The Grim Repper

^ tr00


----------



## Gj

Happy Easter


----------



## FordFan

4...this "new" Snow White movie is freaky


----------



## frizzlefry

who's it gonna be?


----------



## FordFan

Me for post 2435. See y'all in April!!!


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4. Time for 11PM coffee...damn...


----------



## Daveyjones

2


----------



## AtomAnt

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

#2440 is winner .yayyy ib


----------



## frizzlefry

Ironbuilt said:


> #2440 is winner .yayyy ib



No dude, its a whole new month.  Do you not have a calendar in your cave?


----------



## Flex2019

April bump


----------



## srd1

Did i win? Lol


----------



## Aquascutum828

Yeeeey I won!


----------



## Big-John

One!


----------



## LuKiFeR

C'MOOOOOOOON ME!!

I REALLY NEED THESE PRODUCTS...

Im runnin low on gear and im lookin old


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Its Apr 1st and contest is over. Aren't we just waiting for winner to be announced?


----------



## LuKiFeR

dudcki27 said:


> Its Apr 1st and contest is over. Aren't we just waiting for winner to be announced?



Yup


----------



## dudcki27

frizzlefry said:


> No dude, its a whole new month.  Do you not have a calendar in your cave?



Now that's funny. Lol


----------



## AnaSCI

Apologies everyone, running around the last two days. 

I will get the winner posted shortly as well as the April contest


----------



## AnaSCI

*MARCH CONTEST WINNER​*
*MAGNUS82 with # 1030​*
*MARCH CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*$300 FREE ORDER FROM ISO-VET GEAR!!

ERGOPEP PRIZE PACKAGE OF:

USA IGF LR3 1mg * Matrixyl  10mg * Igf-1 DES 1,3  1mg * Argreline Acetate 10mg * Lipopeptide 10mg​*
*CONGRATULATIONS MAGNUS82​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## LuKiFeR

Congrats magnus!!!   not tht u need it...but...  lol


----------



## Thunder46

Congrats Magnus82


----------



## dudcki27

Congrats......I give up. Lol


----------



## striffe

Congrats magnus!!!!


----------



## srd1

Congrats magnus!


----------



## Flex2019

Congrats!


----------



## Ironbuilt

:sFun_hailtheking:

Congrats Magnus


----------



## FordFan

Congrats!!!


----------



## omegachewy

grats mate


----------



## Magnus82

*Are you kidding!*

Is this an April fools joke!  I seriously won. This is the greatest board ever. Huge thanks to Iv and ergo for their generosity.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Congrats bro!


----------



## odin

Congrats Magnus!


----------



## MightyJohn

Congrats Magnus


----------



## dudcki27

Mangus82, did you get in contact with admin and Ergopep to get their part of the prize yet?


----------



## Magnus82

dudcki27 said:


> Mangus82, did you get in contact with admin and Ergopep to get their part of the prize yet?



I actually contacted them yesterday to see how i can just add this to an order. Might as well ship all at once. Love ergo!  I may have some ? for you as i am unfamiliar with a few of the peps. Thakns again ergo


----------



## dudcki27

Magnus82 said:


> I actually contacted them yesterday to see how i can just add this to an order. Might as well ship all at once. Love ergo!  I may have some ? for you as i am unfamiliar with a few of the peps. Thakns again ergo



Awesome glad to here it. PM anytime.


----------

